# Исполнители на Roland и Bugari на виртуальном фестивале Cotati-2020



## kep (24 Авг 2020)

Мой любимый фестиваль в этом году из-за вызванного эпидемией Covid карантина прошел в виртуальном формате, но не потерял ни поклонников ни выдающихся исполнителей на электронных аккордеонах. Я публикую фрагменты из трансляции с их выступлениями.


----------



## kep (24 Авг 2020)

Michael Bridge, Canada


----------



## kep (24 Авг 2020)

Cory Pesaturo, USA


----------



## kep (24 Авг 2020)

Matthias Matzke, Germany


----------

